# time to move looking for work south.



## treeslayer (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm highly experienced in everything tree related and an exceptional take-down/removal climber. can operate all equipment, have everything needed to put anything on the ground, and am damn good in a bucket or on a rope foot-locking and pruning, and have years of experience with cranes from 15-200 tons. very adept at sales and customer interface, and advertising, and am very computer literate.
I have worked every hurricane (21) in 8 years in 13 states, numerous tornado's and ice storms, and I can read pressurized wood completely. 
I'm 50, extremely fit and expect to work every day. I'm tired of mediocre tree companies and need a company to invest in and have a home, will relocate anywhere south or west of VA.

ATTACH=full]324369[/ATTACH]


----------



## TreeDoctors (Jan 7, 2014)

treeslayer said:


> I'm highly experienced in everything tree related and an exceptional take-down/removal climber. can operate all equipment, have everything needed to put anything on the ground, and am damn good in a bucket or on a rope foot-locking and pruning, and have years of experience with cranes from 15-200 tons. very adept at sales and customer interface, and advertising, and am very computer literate.
> I have worked every hurricane (21) in 8 years in 13 states, numerous tornado's and ice storms, and I can read pressurized wood completely.
> I'm 50, extremely fit and expect to work every day. I'm tired of mediocre tree companies and need a company to invest in and have a home, will relocate anywhere south or west of VA.
> 
> ATTACH=full]324369[/ATTACH]


Interested to work in Toronto , Canada? www.treedoctors.ca
will provide signup bonus and help with relocation.


----------



## treegorilla (Jan 10, 2014)

Contact Chad Bryant at 501-606-1309 or [email protected] we are looking for a climber/crew leader. We may be a good fit for each other.


----------



## treegorilla (Jan 10, 2014)

treegorilla said:


> Contact Chad Bryant at 501-606-1309 or [email protected] we are looking for a climber/crew leader. We may be a good fit for each other.


We are in the Little Rock Arkansas metro area and our website is treegorilla.com and we just received Angie's list super service award for the second year in a row


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you find a job?


----------



## firediver125 (Feb 6, 2014)

Our company may be of interest to you. send me a PM and I will give you further info, if desired.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, my previous company in Philly, (Corbo) flew me back up to pick trees off houses and other crane work,....so I'm back in the frozen north for awhile. anybody up here needs help let me know.


----------



## Chris Francis (Mar 27, 2014)

Interested in coming to Alabama?


----------



## tree business (Apr 5, 2015)

treeslayer said:


> I'm highly experienced in everything tree related and an exceptional take-down/removal climber. can operate all equipment, have everything needed to put anything on the ground, and am damn good in a bucket or on a rope foot-locking and pruning, and have years of experience with cranes from 15-200 tons. very adept at sales and customer interface, and advertising, and am very computer literate.
> I have worked every hurricane (21) in 8 years in 13 states, numerous tornado's and ice storms, and I can read pressurized wood completely.
> I'm 50, extremely fit and expect to work every day. I'm tired of mediocre tree companies and need a company to invest in and have a home, will relocate anywhere south or west of VA.
> 
> ATTACH=full]324369[/ATTACH]


You interested in Johnson City, TN?


----------



## tree business (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking for experienced tree climber for a great company. send email to [email protected]


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 4, 2015)

be happy to hear from anyone south of VA willing to offer relocation and startup housing assistance.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey you ole dog I see your still at it lol


----------

